# Need 2.1 Speakers for less than 4k



## meterate (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi,
I want to buy 2.1 speakers for less than 4000 rupees.

My need:
1. For movies, songs and Gaming.
2. For me sound Quality is really important.

What i have?
1. An old audigy 2 External sound card
2. Audio Technica M 35 Headphone

What do i prefer?
I have been going through forums for the past few weeks and i was very much inclined to buy Edifier C2 from Naaptol. But recently a person has posted that Naaptol is going to return the money since its out of stock.
I cant find the Edifier HCS 2330 which is nicknamed as C2 Plus anywhere in India. And C3 is way too costly for me now compared to its price a year before. I even had a look at the Swans M10 speakers recently imported to India by Welcome to the Frontpage but i have two problems in buying it. One is the price, though if you guys say that is the best 2.1 set i am ready to pay till 6.6K for it. The other problem is, i have a moving Computer table and my 24 inch Desktop Monitor will occupy most of the space in it. So i can accommodate only the Left and Right Speakers. i cant place the Sub Woofer behind or in in front of monitor due to space constraints. i have seen posts saying Swans M10 Sound Quality when not kept directly in straight of the listener.

So any model i buy i should only keep in below the sitting level.
Since this is the first speaker system am buying i want to make sure i land up with the best within that price range.

I live in CHENNAI. I am ready to buy online and am also ready to go to RITCHIE street and buy.
Please let me know your thoughts.


----------



## harshatiyya (Apr 3, 2012)

i am guy who ordered c2 from naaptol and getting refunded. if u are soo keen about getting a c2 try snapdeal. they are listed for 4500 approx. over there.  

even i am looking for the speakers in that range, and looking for suggestions.


----------



## meterate (Apr 4, 2012)

What are you going to buy then ?
Do you have any other options with you ?
The price difference between the naaptol and snapdeal is 1K.


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 4, 2012)

Why not Logitech Z506 5.1channel speakers @4.6K?


----------



## avinandan012 (Apr 4, 2012)

@d6bmg can you post a link from where it is at 4.6K


----------



## rider (Apr 6, 2012)

*www.infibeam.com/Speaker/i-Dapic-Speaker-With-USB-Microphone/P-CA-SP-Dapic-DX6000.html?id=Black


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 6, 2012)

Why Don't you get *Creative Inspire T6100 5.1 Desktop Speakers* Available on Flipkart.
Flipkart.com: Creative Inspire T6100 5.1 Desktop Speakers: Speaker


----------



## rider (Apr 6, 2012)

for 5.1 increase ur budget 1k more and get Logitech Z506. Believe me sound quality is superb.Computer Speakers price, Buy Logitech Z506 5.1 Surround Sound Speakers, PC Speakers Review - Infibeam.com


----------



## harshatiyya (Apr 7, 2012)

rider said:


> for 5.1 increase ur budget 1k more and get Logitech Z506. Believe me sound quality is superb.Computer Speakers price, Buy Logitech Z506 5.1 Surround Sound Speakers, PC Speakers Review - Infibeam.com




dude.. i dont much desk space to keep a 5.1 ..  that is why i am looking for 2.1 speakers which is balanced. and priced under 4k.

thanks for the reply though..


----------



## muditpopli (Apr 8, 2012)

My Suggestions

Altec Lansing VS2621 
Creative Inspire T3130 2.1 Desktop Speakers
Creative SBS A520 5.1 Desktop Speakers
Logitech Z313 2.1 Multimedia Speakers
Creative Inspire T6100 5.1 Desktop Speakers
F&D F-3000U s

These all i found it at Flipkart.com..  The link is written below if you want to see more.... but what i suggest is Go with 5.1 system because the requirements which you have provided can be fulfilled properly only with the 5.1 even my requirements are the same as you in terms of speakers.... i am also using Intex 5.1 which i was gifted by my uncle....

Speakers : Buy in India @ Flipkart.com

Go to this link


----------



## meterate (Apr 9, 2012)

Called up Distributors: Edifiers in chennai and they dont have any clue on when they will get Edifier C2 since its out of stock. So went ahead and ordered Edifier C2 in Snapdeal for 4.4 K. Ordered on 4th.
They have put estimated shipping time as 11th since last week they had two holidays on thursday and Friday.

I dont know when i will get it. They dont have COD option and god they dont even have Toll Free Number.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 9, 2012)

Also check Swan M10  @4k approx
*www.swanspeaker.com/product/image/m10/B.jpg


----------



## harshatiyya (Apr 9, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Also check Swan M10  @4k approx
> *www.swanspeaker.com/product/image/m10/B.jpg



i totally agree swans m10 is an awesome 2.1. but the question is, where can we get it for 4k approx.. ?? 

could u give me any link? e-store?  where there is 4k price. 

i will buy it ASAP.


----------



## Gollum (Apr 9, 2012)

get Sony srs d8
total 60w rms power
6" subwoofer
3" satellites
subwoofer enclosure is massive and is off a bass reflex type.
the unit has headphone out, dual input options
bass and treble control on the left speaker
cost: 3.9k


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 9, 2012)

^^Avoid sony pc speakers.. Not worth it..

Swan M10 is a good choice if you can find one...
Since C2 isn't avail anywhere, get Creative inspire T3100


----------



## Gollum (Apr 10, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> ^^Avoid sony pc speakers.. Not worth it..
> 
> Swan M10 is a good choice if you can find one...
> Since C2 isn't avail anywhere, get Creative inspire T3100



any reason to justify your opinion?


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 10, 2012)

Gollum said:


> any reason to justify your opinion?



I've Auditioned D4, D5, D8 & DB500(not avail. in India AFAIK)

D4 - gets harsh & sub distorts at high volume, poor highs
D5 - Almost the same SQ as D4 with slightly better highs but still distorts..
D8 - Muddy mids, bass not punchy, highs not crisp..

A friend of mine has DB500 which he uses for house party... SQ not upto the mark, but well suited for parties where all u need is duch, duch, duch....


----------



## Gollum (Apr 10, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> I've Auditioned D4, D5, D8 & DB500(not avail. in India AFAIK)
> 
> D4 - gets harsh & sub distorts at high volume, poor highs
> D5 - Almost the same SQ as D4 with slightly better highs but still distorts..
> ...



Obviously you have not tested them better [d8]
I have these and they sound way better than anything I've come across.
If you do want some user reviews check out the reviews on flipkart

Reviews: Sony SRS - D8 2.1 Multimedia Speakers Review: Speakers | Flipkart.com


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 10, 2012)

Gollum said:


> Obviously you have not tested them better [d8]
> I have these and they sound way better than anything I've come across.
> If you do want some user reviews check out the reviews on flipkart



When auditioning the speakers, along with the SQ i'll consider the price too thats why D8 is not worth.. For 4.4K D8 is a no go..

Take the user reviews as 'a pinch of salt' & let your ears to decide.. Trust me, this ends well..


----------



## Sarath (Apr 10, 2012)

I replied to your PM but I will state the same again here. 

After the last stock ran out all of the new M10's are being sold of 6k odd. 

It is available at Hifinage at that price.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 10, 2012)

@Sarath, is it a reliable site?

Swans M10

Edifier C2


----------



## Sarath (Apr 10, 2012)

The person is pretty active on TE and also replies to queries there. One guy has bought it off him. Looks reliable for now.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 10, 2012)

@meterate, check Samta infotech in ritchie st. for C2.


----------



## topgear (Apr 12, 2012)

^^ see post no. 11 

BTW, how good is Genius SW-T2.1 1800 ?


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 12, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ see post no. 11
> 
> BTW, how good is Genius SW-T2.1 1800 ?



The shop i mentioned is not a distributor, but AFAIK the only shop which has edifier products for a very long time & doesn't recommend it to buyers saying "its a local brand, get altec/creative"..

No idea on the genius one...


----------



## topgear (Apr 13, 2012)

^^ Thanks for the reply ... if anyone from Kolkata is interested in buying Edifier products this is the place to look for 



rahul2002 said:


> Found *edifier* dealer in kolkata today- SAHIBA INFOTECH (just behind E-MALL). They keep all range  of audio products from edifier!!!!!


----------

